# Old Freezer



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Our 12 year old upright freezer has decided it would rather not be cold any more.
Has any one converted one to use for drying bowl blanks. What would be needed to control humidity, mold etc?
Any tips or ideas?
Second I will most likely replace it so keeping it in my shop and adding the new one takes up valuable real-estate. How would a freezer survive outside long term if I moved it out back under ( or mostly under) the eaves?


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Converting it to drying is no big deal. Several ways to do it from simple to way too much. It should be fine as long as you don't leave it completely exposed. Maybe tarp it? 

You need to add a heat source (light bulb) and vents top and bottom. A small fan would be a good idea. Since it has grills for shelves, I'm guessing, that is done. I would add a thermometer just to see how it is doing inside without opening it up. 

Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

If you put it outside, please put a sturdy hasp and padlock on the door so that kids can't get into it. There have been instances of kids hiding in old fridges/freezers and being trapped inside with fatal consequences.

Part of me says it's chlorine in the gene pool, but it would still be very upsetting to have it happen.


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

HI as ghost 5 says but add a hole in bottom for condensation to leak out and the bulb to be incandescent 60-100 watt. Round vents 2.5"" diameter as used on cupboards 2 on bottom of door and 2 top of door and fan from computer Regards Roger


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> A small fan would be a good idea.


The freezer should already have a fan to circulate the air. Since the freezer is broken, you may want to pull the wires for the fan and hook up a manual switch since it will presently be in the thermostat circuit.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes a hasp and a hole in the bottom. I was typing fast and forgot those. Should be an easy and inexpensive build. I am thinking of taking some scrap I have and making a drying cabinet since I bought a bowl gouge I guess I need a place to put bowls now :huh:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> Yes a hasp and a hole in the bottom. I was typing fast and forgot those. Should be an easy and inexpensive build. I am thinking of taking some scrap I have and making a drying cabinet since I bought a bowl gouge I guess I need a place to put bowls now :huh:


You only need to consider building a drying cabinet if you want to speed up drying the rough turned bowls. They will likely dry wherever you put them, but may take a few weeks longer.

Yesterday I was at a woodturning show. One demonstrator of natural edge bowls turns his bowls very thin, perhaps 1/8in or less. He said the thin walls dry in a day or two. Since they are natural edge he only turns once and considers any warpage part of the character of the bowl.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Dave. I plan on doing both but I just need organization, too. Got too much laying around now. If i had a freezer I would be doing this project. Right now I am using the shelf in a closet.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Also I've heard of rigging a thermostat to the light bulb to keep it from getting too warm, surprising how much heat a light bulb can generate.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Outside should be fine. As for kids in the freezer - I think it is only the 'old' ones that locked shut that proved to be an issue. The modern style that just close and can be pushed open from the inside I would imagine should be fine. Also I imagine shelves and timber filling it ,pat of the time so little to no room for little ones. 
+1 on al, the other advice - I might even look into something like that myself.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I recently converted an upright freezer to a kiln. I don't know how to post a link to my thread but if you search "kiln" the last post to the thread was 02/02/2013. I did add a vent at the top and a hole at the bottom to let air in. The light bulb is controlled by a thermostat. I have an indoor/outdoor thermometer sending unit in the kiln so I know the temp and humidity. I have pictures posted in the thread. Hope this helps.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TomC said:


> I recently converted an upright freezer to a kiln. I don't know how to post a link to my thread but if you search "kiln" the last post to the thread was 02/02/2013.


TomC, just find the thread copy the URL and then add like any other link using the Insert Link button in the edit window.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/small-wood-drying-kiln-46395/index2/


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

TomC said:


> I recently converted an upright freezer to a kiln. I don't know how to post a link to my thread but if you search "kiln" the last post to the thread was 02/02/2013. I did add a vent at the top and a hole at the bottom to let air in. The light bulb is controlled by a thermostat. I have an indoor/outdoor thermometer sending unit in the kiln so I know the temp and humidity. I have pictures posted in the thread. Hope this helps.
> Tom


Thanks Tom,
That helps


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> The freezer should already have a fan to circulate the air. Since the freezer is broken, you may want to pull the wires for the fan and hook up a manual switch since it will presently be in the thermostat circuit.


Yes Dave the fan is in place and still works


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> You only need to consider building a drying cabinet if you want to speed up drying the rough turned bowls. They will likely dry wherever you put them, but may take a few weeks longer.


I don't really have to dry them faster but it would be an added bonus having them dry and at the same time keep the stacks more organized and under control.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Outside should be fine. As for kids in the freezer - I think it is only the 'old' ones that locked shut that proved to be an issue. The modern style that just close and can be pushed open from the inside I would imagine should be fine. Also I imagine shelves and timber filling it ,pat of the time so little to no room for little ones.
> +1 on al, the other advice - I might even look into something like that myself.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


They can get out, provided that their Freinds haven't locked them in. You really should keep it locked.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

The freezer has a built in lock


----------



## rgadrim (Dec 29, 2012)

I would put screens over the vents to keep the bugs out.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

rgadrim said:


> I would put screens over the vents to keep the bugs out.


Another good idea. I hate earwigs.
Thank you all for your input


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> TomC, just find the thread copy the URL and then add like any other link using the Insert Link button in the edit window.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/small-wood-drying-kiln-46395/index2/


Dave, I can't figure out how to do this on my iPad. I plan to post some pictures this week and will play with adding a link when I am on my computer. I have to use my computer to post pictures.
Tom


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Here you go Tom. 










































































Hope this helps 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Dave, however I have the iPad 1 which does not have a camera. I would have to take the picture upload it to my computer, transfer to iPad and then put in post. If I start computer to upload photo I just post with computer. Can you help me with how to post a link using the iPad? Also, some how I got that split keyboard on my iPad. I got back to my normal key board because I hate the split one.
Tom


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

TomC said:


> Thanks Dave, however I have the iPad 1 which does not have a camera. I would have to take the picture upload it to my computer, transfer to iPad and then put in post. If I start computer to upload photo I just post with computer. Can you help me with how to post a link using the iPad? Also, some how I got that split keyboard on my iPad. I got back to my normal key board because I hate the split one.
> Tom


Just put a thumb or finger on each 1/2 and drag together. 

Links can be just copied and pasted. In your browser just touch in the page address bar. When your keyboard appears touch and hold on the bar again. An option to 'select all' will appear. Then when you have selected all an option to copy. After you have copied go back to the app, touch screen where you want to paste and select paste option. 

There is a way to make your link be a word instead of an address in full
The other way is to do it from advanced (above) and select 'web link'

Then you canasta or type your link in and it will appear as below


Www.yahoo.com.au

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

